# First Ever Race at Soggy Bottoms Atv Park (Georgia)



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Soggy Bttoms ATV Park will be hosting a enduro race (through the swamp) on may 14, 2011, Starting at 1 pm. Entry fee will be $15 with 90% payout. There will be 3 classes ran. Stockish, Mudder, and SxS. The Stockish class will consist of atv's with 28 inch and smaller atv tires, snorkels will be allowed but not needed, no lift (other than 2 inch or smaller) and no clutch kits. The Mudder class will consist of any atv's with anything over 28 inch atv tire, snorkels may be needed (and are highly suggested), clutch kits will be allowed, motor work will be allowed, any size lifts are allowed. There will be staff along the course to ensure people are on the right course and to help with anyone getting stuck. Anyone caught cheating will be disqualified and will not be refunded. If time permits afterwards there will be a pit race using the same classes. For any questions feel free to contact me (Adam Brooks) at 229-392-2481 or Brandon Spinks at 912-592 4756. We hope to have a big turnout. Please come out to support our park and new race team! Also helmets and long sleeve shirts/pants and either tennis shoes or boots are required to race only. Helmets arent required to ride in the park


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I will be there. May see about riding with ya & splitting the gas if thats cool


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Also trail riding will be allowed all weekend. $10 gate fee per day or $20 for the weekend.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

bump! come on guys, this park is a great park with great people and staff! come join us and help support our newly formed race team! open riding all weekend!


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I was at soggy bottoms for the first time last month. Its a nice park with all of the water riding that you could want. Saw one gator that was every bit of 6 ft. I'm gonna be there this weekend with my son on his little Chinese atv. I've got to snorkel that thing...


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Sounds fun man!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Good deal robisra. Hope to see ya out there! Ill be there early friday afternoon and all weekend


----------

